
Twitch Installs Arch Linux Is Live - JonnieCache
http://www.twitch.tv/twitchinstallsarchlinux
======
liamuk
It might be more interesting if voting occurred at the level of space
separated words rather than characters.

As it is right now, twitch is tripping over itself trying to even type "ls"
given the delay. As anyone who's ever tried to use ssh over a poor connection
can relate to, there's a whole lot of "llllss" type command lines getting run.

~~~
JonnieCache
They've increased the round length to 20s, and it seems to be working. We're
on the point of running fdisk /dev/sda

------
rjtobin
Back during Twitch Plays Pokemon, someone wrote a little script that
suppressed other people's commands from appearing in the chat. That seems to
be badly needed for this: because of the delay it is really important to pay
attention to the bot's "Winning Command" announcements in chat

~~~
rjtobin
nskillen on github has made a script:
[https://github.com/nskillen/hexchat_filter_twitch_installs_a...](https://github.com/nskillen/hexchat_filter_twitch_installs_arch)

------
colindean
What a fantastic time to be alive.

------
roblabla
Aaand it died, after 5 hours.
[https://twitter.com/xrobau/status/660617694840885249](https://twitter.com/xrobau/status/660617694840885249)

------
asdfasdfsd
This is way too easy. The chat is so organized. :-) They will be done in
about: 30 minutes times the input delay.

The original twitchplayspokemon took about a month if I remember correctly and
it worked because nobody had a concrete plan, unlike here. Their first voting
system was very chaotic with an input selected from the chat every x seconds
instead of a voting consensus. This time as long as the chat contains at least
50% of voters that vote correctly they will win without mistakes.

A less boring twitchplays would be just a virtual machine with linux and some
abstract/vague goal.

~~~
AnkhMorporkian
They just finished the install, so I reckon you're right. I was really hoping
for more chaos.

------
JonnieCache
...and it's broken.

    
    
      apt-get rekt
    

EDIT: "just a little hiccup with networking, should be full online in 5" \-
[https://twitter.com/twitchinstalls/status/660548203054505985](https://twitter.com/twitchinstalls/status/660548203054505985)

EDIT2: It begins!

------
minimaxir
The chat so far is _worse_ than TwitchPlaysPokemon's chat back in the day,
which is kinda funny actually. :P

------
minhoryang
now we try to install gentoo at here
[https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxmasterrace/comments/3qzg17/let...](https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxmasterrace/comments/3qzg17/lets_install_gentoo_instead/)

~~~
adsche
You probably don't care, but in my opinion using words derived from nazi
terminology is trivializing their ideology. Makes me pretty uncomfortable to
read this on HN now.

~~~
lispit
Isn't trivializing their ideology a good thing?

------
lists
Looks like the stream just went down

------
austenallred
Good timing on the submit. Thanks!

------
Scarbutt
What's the purpose of this?

~~~
teraflop
See [https://www.twitchinstalls.com/](https://www.twitchinstalls.com/) for an
explanation.

